# Grooming My long hair GSD



## RockyC (Jul 18, 2013)

My Fiancé and I adopted a beautiful 5 year old GSD last night named Rocky. I am just curious as to how often I should get him groomed. He is and inside/outside dog and we live in Florida. I am just afraid of him getting to hot outside during the day. We have a pool with a beach but we aren't really sure if he would even get in to cool off.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

He's actually a short from what I see in the pictures! I use a furminator for my girl! I hope that helps!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

I brush my girl 1 time a week considering she is not that heavy of a shedder.... YET lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RockyC (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you, we had a short hair that passed away a year ago and Rocky has a lot more fur than he did. We kinda figured he was in between. We will try that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

That's not a longhaired GSD, thank your lucky stars. He looks like what some call a "plush coat", short, but thick. Brush him early and often with a soft slicker brush, and bathe him whenever necessary. If the shedding gets to be overwhelming even with daily brushing, take him to a professional groomer--they have tools and tricks to remove about 90% of the shedding hair.


----------



## RockyC (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you  we will try that 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

No worry if he will get in your pool or not, if he has access to the water he will enjoy it for sure. He is a handsome boy, thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Freestep said:


> That's not a longhaired GSD, thank your lucky stars. He looks like what some call a "plush coat", short, but thick. Brush him early and often with a soft slicker brush, and bathe him whenever necessary. If the shedding gets to be overwhelming even with daily brushing, take him to a professional groomer--they have tools and tricks to remove about 90% of the shedding hair.


Hi Freestep, you say "thank your lucky stars" about it not being a longhaired GSD, why? The puppy that is currently a fit for me in my breeders current litter may be a coatie (not sure). I haven't been looking for a coatie, but as far as looks go, I wouldn't have a problem with this (the idea is starting to grow on me actually  ). Is there something else that I should be worrying about though? Is it just harder to groom?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i groom my dog 3 to 4 times a week. i use an undercoat comb
and a pin brush. i had a coatie and his grooming schedule was 
the same. if it's to hot for your dog to be outside bring him
inside and lower the ac and you come inside and enjoy the 
ac also. lol.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

there's nothing to worry about with having a coatie and it's
nothing hard about grooming a coatie. i think Freestep is 
referring to all of the shedding with a coatie. after i brush my dog
i take all of the fur put it where the birds can find it so they use
it for their nests.




Omar Little said:


> Hi
> 
> >>>>> Freestep, you say "thank your lucky stars" about it not being a longhaired GSD, why?<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Omar Little said:


> Hi Freestep, you say "thank your lucky stars" about it not being a longhaired GSD, why? The puppy that is currently a fit for me in my breeders current litter may be a coatie (not sure). I haven't been looking for a coatie, but as far as looks go, I wouldn't have a problem with this (the idea is starting to grow on me actually  ). Is there something else that I should be worrying about though? Is it just harder to groom?


Coaties have a lot more hair, therefore more hair to brush, bathe, and keep clean and mat-free. Coaties will tend to pick up stickers, burrs, and other debris in that long hair. Whereas a short coat will shed this debris very easily, that stuff will stick to a longcoat. Coaties will tangle and mat if not kept immaculately groomed. It's just more work, that's all, and since I groom other people's dogs all day long, the last thing I want to do at the end of the day is groom my own dogs! Therefore, I prefer short stock coats.


----------

